# jMonkey fehler



## 2801Alex (21. Nov 2014)

Ich habe schon sehr lange auf google nach diesem jMonkey fehler:
java.io.CharConversionException: Invalid XML charactar & # 0 ;.
Gesucht aber nichts gefunden!
Ich bekomme ihn immer wenn ich ein Terrain erstelle oder es mir angucke!
(Das & # 0 ; ohne leerzeichen! Das habe ich mit leerzeichen gemacht weil es sonst so aussieht:  .)


----------

